# Piranhas or exodons



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon that i want to restock pretty soon and i cant decide between a small serra or a shoal of exodons. What would you get and why?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you're looking for nonstop swimming action and incredible frenzy feeding times, exodons for sure.
They're a kick in the butt.

There is NEVER a dull moment with exodons.
They're "On the go" 24/7/


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Exodons is a bad ass eater...their eat none stop and will go crazy with silver side and it really fun to watch them when feeding time.

Personally I go with Sanchezis it seem to get aggressive and not a shy piranha at most case. it can be in 55gallon for life.

Irritan not that much people of them and it really smaller then Sanchezis and you can also have it for life in 55gallon.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> If you're looking for nonstop swimming action and incredible frenzy feeding times, exodons for sure.
> They're a kick in the butt.
> 
> There is NEVER a dull moment with exodons.
> They're "On the go" 24/7/


agree 100%


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

so far exos are in the lead, and i like the idea of a frenzied shoal.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

mike123 said:


> so far exos are in the lead, and i like the idea of a frenzied shoal.


yeah man, ive heard from quite a few people that they are very intense, very active, and hungry lots, its up to you


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Black Mask Elong has my VOTE.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

id have to say exodons for two main reasons over others that are applicable.

1) that 55 gallon will be useless within a year for pygos, and i think its a waste of a tank for a small fish like an irritan or Sanchezi, but who am i to say? i have ONE caribe in a 50 gallon breeder, but he'll grow much larger than an irritan or sanchezi for sure (he's 6.5") rite now

2) Exos fckn rock, i have a shoal of 23 at the moment, they are very fun to watch, not only just at Feeding time, but any time.

If u want some exodon feeding vids, let me know ill post them up.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> id have to say exodons for two main reasons over others that are applicable.
> 
> 1) that 55 gallon will be useless within a year for pygos, and i think its a waste of a tank for a small fish like an irritan or Sanchezi, but who am i to say? i have ONE caribe in a 50 gallon breeder, but he'll grow much larger than an irritan or sanchezi for sure (he's 6.5") rite now
> 
> ...


Post em...I'd love to see them


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ok

exodons getting fed a silverside

http://media.putfile.com/Exodon-eating-Silverside

Exodons getting fed a Jumbo shrimp

http://media.putfile.com/ExoVSshrimp


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

How large do exodons get? How many could I keep in a 20g for life? Do they have teeth? They look like really neat fish, I hadnt heard of them before I found this site. Cool vids BTW dawgz!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> How large do exodons get? How many could I keep in a 20g for life? Do they have teeth? They look like really neat fish, I hadnt heard of them before I found this site. Cool vids BTW dawgz!


How big do they get? im really not sure what to say rite now, ive read that they get 7", but i havnt seen or heard of any that size yet, hollywood said that some aquarium near him has VERY large exodons...i think it was hollywood who said that...anyway, yea mine are around 3-3.5"

in a 20 gallon? if u have no plants and other stuff that takes up space, and have a bare tank, and ONLY exodons, no other fish, u might be able to get away with 15 - close to 20 exos

20 gallon long i hope, not a regular 20 gallon.

Yes they have teeth.
(pic is of a small 2" exodon)


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

I voted exodons! If piranhas were not avaliable, exodons would be my next chioce!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for your help dawgz, whats the minimum amount of exos you would want to keep together?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Thanks for your help dawgz, whats the minimum amount of exos you would want to keep together?


they say no less than 8, i would keep no less than 12 tho.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Thanks for your help dawgz, whats the minimum amount of exos you would want to keep together?


they say no less than 8, i would keep no less than 12 tho.
[/quote]

how are they for aggression upon one another? are they very cannibal like p's when young?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

is 8$ a pop a good price for exodons?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

mike123 said:


> is 8$ a pop a good price for exodons?


nope. look around, exotic fish stores normally have them for like 3-5 dollars


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

today at one lfs they said that they sell them for 8$ each. On aquascape they are on sale for 4$ each, but i have to pay s&h. But ill keep looking.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i voted irritan just cause i love the look of those guys, super aggressive, and can look awesome if fed well. it also has the more rare aspect on it... they are not and everyday seen fish. 
though if you like the idea of a shoal go with the exo's. they are cheap and you could probably get like 40 if you really want to. and they make some great looking shoals.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> Thanks for your help dawgz, whats the minimum amount of exos you would want to keep together?


they say no less than 8, i would keep no less than 12 tho.
[/quote]

how are they for aggression upon one another? are they very cannibal like p's when young?
[/quote]

NO, not at all!, in both times ive had shoals of exos i noticed Zero fin nips and ZERO casualties.

rite now my shoal of exos is in a bare tank (im trying to grow them out real big so i take out even the smallest bit of "sh*t" from the bottom, no gravel to have it trap in)


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Dawgz, my 20g is a regular 20g, not a 20L. (24"-12"-15"). Would I be able to keep 12 exos in there still for life? Or is have exos in that size tank for life not a possibility? Again I really appreciate your help in this!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Depends on what you can to get out of the tank. Exos will definitely give you something to watch.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Dawgz, my 20g is a regular 20g, not a 20L. (24"-12"-15"). Would I be able to keep 12 exos in there still for life? Or is have exos in that size tank for life not a possibility? Again I really appreciate your help in this!


What are the dimensions of ur 20 gallon?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

lol dawgz you silly guy, i posted them in the post that you quoted me on....lol 24-12-15


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I've decided to get exos, how many could i keep in a 55.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

30 would be great.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> I've decided to get exos, how many could i keep in a 55.


alot, like 30+


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've had as many as 50 in my 55 gallon before, but I am known for being a bit of an overstocker.

(I also did 50% water changes once a week and turned over 1000 gph in my filtration...)


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

exos and piranhas cant cohab can they?


----------



## Naturil (Jan 1, 2007)

rockymax said:


> exos and piranhas cant cohab can they?


Ya until the Piranhas eat the exos


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Exodons all the way, they are alot more active, brave, not skittish at all, awsome feeding frenzy, they watch as you come to feed the them always waiting at the top, i have kept many spieces of piranha from 18 6" reds to a 14+ Rhomb but i would never swap my 35 exos for any piranha they are so much more entertaining.

kane


----------



## buzz300 (Feb 4, 2007)

dude go with a sanchezi or irratan.exodens are weak!!!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

exodons


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

can anything cohab with exos?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

rockymax said:


> can anything cohab with exos?


supposedly pygos, but in the end the exos are just food.


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

can you keep community fish with them or would that just be seen as food? or maybe other aggressive fish like cichlids?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

even if u had a cichlid in there, the exos would probably kill the other fishes due to stress. Exos PICK on tank mates ALOT....

now i know where my Loach went


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

would exodons work in a 20Gallong Long? 30" long 12" wide and like 12-14" tall
if so how many
Im 90% getting a sanchezi but considering exos for the future


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

rockymax said:


> would exodons work in a 20Gallong Long? 30" long 12" wide and like 12-14" tall
> if so how many
> Im 90% getting a sanchezi but considering exos for the future


From reading the earlier posts in this thread, it looks like yes, and 12-20 would be the number.


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> would exodons work in a 20Gallong Long? 30" long 12" wide and like 12-14" tall
> if so how many
> Im 90% getting a sanchezi but considering exos for the future


From reading the earlier posts in this thread, it looks like yes, and 12-20 would be the number.
[/quote]

yea i saw a few of those, but in another thread it said that they shouldnt be in a tank that small and a 55 would be the min...also i saw they grow to 5" so i thought even 10 would have 50" of fully grown fish in a 30" long tank
to me that just sounds like trouble (ie cannibalism)


----------



## rockymax (Feb 12, 2007)

rockymax said:


> would exodons work in a 20Gallong Long? 30" long 12" wide and like 12-14" tall
> if so how many
> Im 90% getting a sanchezi but considering exos for the future


From reading the earlier posts in this thread, it looks like yes, and 12-20 would be the number.
[/quote]

yea i saw a few of those, but in another thread it said that they shouldnt be in a tank that small and a 55 would be the min...also i saw they grow to 5" so i thought even 10 would have 50" of fully grown fish in a 30" long tank
to me that just sounds like trouble (ie cannibalism)
[/quote]

anyone know for sure?? or anyone have experience with keeping exos in a 20L/?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

exodons


----------

